# Bacon on my SmokeFire



## bbqking01 (Apr 28, 2022)

Followed Jess Pryles recipe closely. Kosher salt, sugar, paprika, pepper, and curing salt. I did add red pepper to one of the slabs for curing. 12 cure. Rinsed off and patted dry, back in fridge overnight, smoke at 300 until internal temps said 155. Going to put in fridge overnight again in bags for slicing tomorrow


----------

